# طريقة صناعة الدهان المائي خصوصاً البولسيد و السوبركريل



## nahed2110 (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة . . .

ارجو ممن لدية الطريقة الكاملة و الصحيحة لطريقة تصنيع الدهان المائي مثل البولوسيد و السوبركريل تزويدي بها للضرورة القصوى بحيث تكون الطريقة عملية و ناجحة و يمكن استخدامها للتصنيع التجاري او المنزلي و تكون مواصفات الدهان عالية الجودة . .

و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nahed2110 (16 أغسطس 2007)

شو يا بشمهندسين ماحدا عندو اي طريقة و لو بسيطة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رجاءاً الموضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة لي


----------



## nahed2110 (21 أغسطس 2007)

يا بشمهندسين معقول ما حد عندو اي فكرة عن الموضوع و لا ما حدا فاهم شو بدي 
ارجوكم طمنوني


----------



## thaer1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

أخي طال عمرك الموضوع يحتاج الى شرح وافي


----------



## thaer1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

و بطريقه مختصره 
دهانات زيتية (الكيد ريزن- ثانى أكسيد تيتانيوم – سبيداج – مذيب عضوى – إضافات "مجففات")
دهانات مائة (بولى فينيل أسيتات – ثانى أكسيد تيتانيوم – سبيداج – مانع عفن - إضافات)
برايمر (الكيد ريزن – أكسيد حديد – سبيداج - إضافات)


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (25 أغسطس 2007)

طريقة تصنيع الدهان المايئ ارسلي علي ال*****


----------

